#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  VIT Vellore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*VIT Vellore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*VIT Vellore Year of Establishment:* 1984.


*VIT Vellore Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*VIT Vellore Mode Of Admission:* VITEEE.


*VIT Vellore Cut Off 2014:* 

There is no quota system in VITEEE. Last rank admitted through VITEEE was around 20000.

*
VIT Vellore Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringElectronics(Instrumentation & control) EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBio Technology*
VIT Vellore Fee Structure For Engineering 2014-2015:*

* B.TECH. ENGINEERING PROGRAMMES 
Amount in 

 Tuition Fee
1,26,000

 Special Fees [Inclusive of Examination, Library Fee etc]
24,000

External Placement Training Fee
4,500

Placement Fee
500

                          Total fees (per annum)
1,55,000

At the time of admission the following also needs to be paid:

 Admission Fees (One Time payment)
10,000

 Caution Deposit (Refundable)
3,000

Total fees to be paid for the first year
1,68,000


*


*VIT Vellore Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014-2015:

Particulars
SINGLE BEDDED
DOUBLE BEDDED
THREE BEDDED
FOUR BEDDED
SIX BEDDED

A/C

Non A/C

A/C

Non A/C

A/C

Non A/C

 A/C

Non A/C

A/C

 Non A/C


Admission Fee [One Time Payment]
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000

Establishment Charges
43000
33000
29000
24000
25000
19000
19000
15000
14000
12000

Electricity Charges (General)
7000
7000
5800
5800
5800
5800
5400
5400
5000
5000

A/C Electricity Advance
15000
-
15000
-
15000
-
10000
-
10000
-

Caution Deposit [Refundable]
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000
10000

Total
85,000
60,000
69,800
49,800
65,800
44,800
54,400
40,400
49,000
37,000



*

*Mess & Other Charges (Annual Advance):*

*S.No*
*Mess*
*Type*
*Amount*


1
South Indian
Veg
41000

2
South Indian
Non Veg
45000

3
North Indian
Veg
45000

4
North Indian
Non Veg
49000

5
Special Mess
Special
52000





*VIT Vellore Engineering Placements 2014:*



*VIT Vellore Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Audio-Video AidsCentral Computing FacilityWi-Fi enabled lecture hallsLibraryInternet CafeHostelSports and GamesLaboratoryTraining and placement cellAuditoriumsTransportationMedical facilitiesBank/ATMGymnasium*VIT Vellore Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
17 hostels are located in VIT campus. There are Thirteen Men's Hostels, which accommodate 7000 students in single, two and three bedded, four bedded and six bedded rooms. A gym facility is also attached with well maintained swimming pool. 

The Four Women's Hostels have room for 3200 students. Women students have access to gym facilities and a newly built swimming pool inside one of these hostel premises. Individual metering service for those who want air-conditioning facilities is also provided. Optional washing services are provided in well maintained separate washing areas.

*DINING FACILITIES:*

A spacious Visitors' Lounge has recently been added for the benefit of visiting parents/guardians, supplementing the residential guesthouse facilities available. The spotlessly maintained and spacious vegetarian and non-vegetarian dining halls in the hostels serve wholesome, nutritious food with the help of a unique steam cooking facility. Foreign students can also choose from a limited list of special food items. A Chinese mess is functioning separately. 

*VIT Vellore Address:* 

VIT University, Vellore Campus Vellore - 632 014, Tamilnadu, India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Vellore btech Admission 2014, cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel, Campus Facilities VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

